# Can't get bushings for the bolt action?  Try this...



## Carl Fisher (Aug 1, 2012)

Recently ordered a few bolt action kits but since they were new to my lineup I wanted to add bushings to the order.

Wouldn't you know, plenty of kits but the bushings were out of stock.  If figured I would just turn sans bushings between centers, however it's still nice to have bushings in place to get to a point where you know it's time to start measuring with the calipers, so the search began for bushings that were fairly close.

Majestic Squire bushings are almost perfect.  They fit the tubes nicely and are just a touch fatter than the finished diameter of the bolt action requirements.  So using these bushings allowed me to turn quickly down to the bushing size then chuck up between centers and caliper to the final size.  

Saved a bunch of time by not having to check with the calipers constantly until it was close to the finished diameter.


----------



## Bill Sampson (Aug 1, 2012)

Carl,
Great information! I too have the bolt kits, but no bushings. Will try the Squire TBC bushings today.
Thanks,
Bill Sampson, Richmond


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Aug 1, 2012)

If you have the bushings for the twist .30 cal,  they are the same.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Aug 1, 2012)

Didn't think to check those as I do have some 30 cal bushings out there as well.  Good to know.


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 1, 2012)

I just make my own "approximate size bushings" I use Aluminum, delrin, Polyurethane, whatever shorts I have running around. Good tip though.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 1, 2012)

I know of a place that has about twenty sets in stock, but I can't tell you where.  Anyone who guesses properly, CAN tell you, as long as they are not part of Exotics.

So, can YOU solve today's riddle???


----------



## desertrat (Aug 1, 2012)

Ed you wouldn't just happen to be a "Tap Dancer" would you?
Nice job


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Aug 1, 2012)

Ed, PSI has them in stock :tongue: [here]

Some other place has 24 in stock too [here]

AK


----------



## Carl Fisher (Aug 1, 2012)

When I ordered these, a certain company who can not be (EX) mentioned (OTIC) wasn't carrying PSI yet and PSI at the time was out of stock   

:biggrin:

Otherwise everything would have come from Ed without a second thought.


----------

